# Prospective Appendix Gelding Yearling Critique



## ChevysMyBoy (Jan 2, 2013)

I found this Appendix gelding for sale, $2,500. He's a yearling (born April 4, 2013) and he's halter broke, ties well, and trailers too. I got to see him be haltered and caught in an open field with his companion. Companion was skittish but he was a big sweetie. He saw us approach and trotted to the gate. His name is Jet. Some if the pictures are being stubborn to post, but I will get them up! 😄









Here is his mom and ½ sister (born May 25 of this year) :



This is his dad(Bye Bye Crafty) :








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Personally I would hate to give them business. I don't think I like the condition of their stud (from what I can see, mostly just looking at his neck/wither area. I just see bone) . Baby looks like he'll inherit that shark fin wither.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I would absolutely pass and never look back.

With a $2500 budget you can find much higher quality.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChevysMyBoy (Jan 2, 2013)

Drifting said:


> Personally I would hate to give them business. I don't think I like the condition of their stud (from what I can see, mostly just looking at his neck/wither area. I just see bone) . Baby looks like he'll inherit that shark fin wither.



This was the stud before he injured his hock, it's a TB racing breeding facility. He isn't fit to be ridden hard anymore and they are too old to ride a stallion as high strung as he is. 





CLaPorte432 said:


> I would absolutely pass and never look back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why would you pass and never look back? And I was actually wrong, he's $2,000 and I have a $3,000 budget. I know we can have a better choice but he's the first I've looked at so far. This is his breeding line:





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Just because he has an injury is no excuse for him to look underweight, and to me he looks underweight. 

There is an 18 year old stud on the property I board at, and the Vet's are always remarking about how he looks like he's 5. He's not exercised at all, and he runs the fence if a mare is near, but he gets the proper nutrition.

BUT.. that is not a good picture of the stud that you posted. The angle is funky and you can only see a portion of him. Would like to see a pic of the dam.


----------



## ChevysMyBoy (Jan 2, 2013)

Drifting said:


> Just because he has an injury is no excuse for him to look underweight, and to me he looks underweight.
> 
> There is an 18 year old stud on the property I board at, and the Vet's are always remarking about how he looks like he's 5. He's not exercised at all, and he runs the fence if a mare is near, but he gets the proper nutrition.
> 
> BUT.. that is not a good picture of the stud that you posted. The angle is funky and you can only see a portion of him. Would like to see a pic of the dam.



I did post a picture of the dam. It's in the original post, she's with her foal from this year. That's the only picture of her I had. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

apparently I can't read  I actually thought that was him, just at a bad/different angle. 

To be honest, nothing special about either of them. If you want a baby, I know loads of breeders who sell their weanlings or even yearlings at your price point with much nicer parents.


----------



## ChevysMyBoy (Jan 2, 2013)

Drifting said:


> apparently I can't read  I actually thought that was him, just at a bad/different angle.
> 
> To be honest, nothing special about either of them. If you want a baby, I know loads of breeders who sell their weanlings or even yearlings at your price point with much nicer parents.



There is another filly that is very, VERY spooky but she follows me like a puppy dog everywhere and I can do anything with her and I have never seen her spook whenever I'm there. I worked with her for a month December of 2012 and she's a yearling too. However, she won't grow to be large enough for me to really ride her. I'm short (5'1) and I'm not fat (130lbs) and she should grow to be 14-14.2 hands but I would like to event and I just don't think she would quite be the right fit for me. I love her to death though so were kinda playing it by ear to see how tall she gets. 

He has been the first yearling I've come to look at and I just fell in love with his sweet disposition and adorable face. Plus he has very hardy hooves (comparatively to the other horses there) and I don't want to deal with hoof problems as he gets older. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

He is not a quality horse, he is not horrible, but he is overpriced.


----------



## ChevysMyBoy (Jan 2, 2013)

waresbear said:


> He is not a quality horse, he is not horrible, but he is overpriced.



Okay. Thank you. But just looking at him, nobody really seems to have critiqued him. Just his father so far. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

if I may here are some others you can look at if you decide against this boy:
Very Nice Haflinger Cross 2 yr. old filly Haflinger for sale in Decatur, Indiana :: HorseClicks
Very attractive 3 yo grey filly. Started undersaddle. HUS WP Prospect Other for sale in Granger, Indiana :: HorseClicks
2013 Buckskin filly, Frenchmans Guy, Streakin Six, Easy Jet, Doc Bar Quarter Horse for sale in Newburgh, Indiana :: HorseClicks


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Not the greatest pictures for a critique but I sure don't like his front legs, they look weak and his shoulder is rather upright. He has a decent enough neck and back, but his coupling and croup is pretty weak, he is growing but he does have long pasterns. He looks like he will be a rough ride, his confo is not conducive to a smooth ride or maintaining cadence, IMO. Again he is young and growing, but for the price, he should be showing the hallmarks of good stuff, he just shows average.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This yearling has inherited his father's top line and shoulder (both very nice) but looks like he will ahve sickle hocks. He is light in bone and a bit tied in at the knee. 

I am not sure I would pay $2000 for him but would have to see him in person. Yearlings are not easy to buy right.

Of the three horses posted above the steel dust grey looks the nicest but you cannot see the front leg at that angle. the buckskin has fine whispy legs and the Haflinger looks drafty and like a long backed rough ride. JMO


----------

